# Carna 4



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Has anyone ever tried this food???

I see it sold at one store I frequent and remember almost droppping the food when I saw how expensive it was (can't remember now what the price was).

I guess it's some sort of special food.... baked at low temps?


All Life Stages Chicken Dog Food | Carna4

All Life Stages – Ingredients | Carna4


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

They just did a whole article on it in Dogs Naturally magazine, but it was by the people that make the food so it's totally not unbiased! It's suppose to be special because it's made with sprouted seeds instead of grains. I have no idea if that makes it better or not. I think a lot more research would have to go into checking it out before I would spend what they are asking for it! $45. for 6 pounds plus $13 shipping. 

Ingredients:

Fresh Chicken, Chicken Liver, Eggs, Certified Organic Sprouted Barley Seed, Wild Salmon, Whole Vegetables (Peas, Sweet Potatoes, Carrots, Spinach, Garlic), Amaranth, Whole Brown Rice, Certified Organic Sprouted Green Lentils, Potato Starch, Certified Organic Sprouted Flaxseed, Certified Organic Sprouted Red Lentils, Whole Apples, Sea Salt, Kelp, Yucca Schidigera, Rosemary and Parsley


----------



## Dana (Oct 27, 2009)

I've not tried it, but it's one of the few foods that made Susan Thixton (Truth about Pet Food)'s list of foods she would recommend. FWIW......

Dana


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Yeah, $45 for 6lbs *faints*


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

It's a 24/15 food.. so a bit low in protein, imo.. I like how they have organ meat in there though. It seems like a decent food but not worth the price.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Geez, that is some expensive food! Never heard of it til now.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I've never heard of it either, but thats not surprising in my little neck of the woods.
But, that's hellish expensive for what it is. I'd be inclined to get Kiwipeak if I'm going to be spending that much on food.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I've never heard of it....and probably won't be trying it at that price, I'm not a big fan of chicken based foods either.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

MollyWoppy said:


> I've never heard of it either, but thats not surprising in my little neck of the woods.
> But, that's hellish expensive for what it is. I'd be inclined to get* Kiwipeak* if I'm going to be spending that much on food.


Ziwipeak.. though it is made in the always awesome New Zealand! :wink:


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Im with you Meggels *faints*


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I remember like throwing thebag back onto the shelf like a hot potato, like the longer I held onto it, the money would just begin draining out of my wallet


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

We just got it in at my store. I can't remember how big the bag was..but the biggest would retail for $159.99. I think it was like a 25lb bag or something.. we have the 13lb one and it's $84.00 x_x


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

$160 for 25lbs??!?!?!?!?!?! Holy crap people, if you want pure and natural then feed real food. You can do it for a heck of a lot less than that product! I am just in absolute amazement :shocked:


----------

